# Horses and dogs question



## Joanne_Stockport (24 January 2015)

Are horses normally very keen to follow a dog?

Just asking as today there was a dog I did not know at my yard. 
The dog decided to "follow" us (he was in front most of the time)..and my horse was very very keen to follow him.

My horse is still quite young and from Ireland so was just wondering if it could be that he has been hunting before.
Or it's just a natural thing that horses do...?


----------



## L&M (24 January 2015)

No not really - all the horses we have owned have generally ignored them, and they have all hunted so are used to hounds. The only exception to this is my youngster, who did come from Ireland - he has a habit of chasing dogs so am very careful to keep mine out of his field. He will occasionally go for a hound out hunting, so have to keep a close eye on him, and just hope he grows out of the habit.


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (24 January 2015)

Mmm. ok ..maybe my gelding is a bit odd...he was not chasing the dog..just very keen to follow it. 

Maybe he just likes to follow anything , he is always keen to follow my husband on a bike or other horses.


----------



## L&M (24 January 2015)

Sounds like he is just curious, and friendly too boot - sounds a sweetie!


----------



## Imogen Rose (24 January 2015)

Yes actually. We used to hack with a dog, and the horses were more confident as the dog was in front. They thought the dog would  get eaten by the monsters hiding in the bushes first! So they ended up happily following the dog in the field etc.


----------



## cally23 (24 January 2015)

the yard dog comes out on hacks, with my mare and me. I love it and it stops my mare napping. If I meet other riders, they all say, I wish my dog would come with me. It does help me feel safe when out on my own.


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (24 January 2015)

ah so it just depends on the horse ...mine is normally napping but with the dog there was no napping.

I just did not like when the dog (I think it`s a neighbour`s dog, it`s not from our yard..never seen him before) was going behind my horse (not sure if he was going to try to bite his legs but I think he just wanted to play).
Also the dog was in the middle of the road with cars coming so was not really happy with that ! 
My horse is too curious, everytime we meet another horse he want to have a snif !


----------



## maj (25 January 2015)

Joanne_Stockport said:



			ah so it just depends on the horse ...mine is normally napping but with the dog there was no napping.

dogs would encourage a horse that's not keen to leave the yard I think and it is nice for the dog to get a good exercise but I think riding somewhere like Cannock chase where there is miles of off road riding  is perfect but actually taking a dog on roads that is not perfectly controllable is dangerous - what if a cat runs across the road ?? where will the dog be ?? under a car ?? very irresponsible in my book
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (25 January 2015)

maj said:





Joanne_Stockport said:



			ah so it just depends on the horse ...mine is normally napping but with the dog there was no napping.

dogs would encourage a horse that's not keen to leave the yard I think and it is nice for the dog to get a good exercise but I think riding somewhere like Cannock chase where there is miles of off road riding  is perfect but actually taking a dog on roads that is not perfectly controllable is dangerous - what if a cat runs across the road ?? where will the dog be ?? under a car ?? very irresponsible in my book
		
Click to expand...

I hope this is not directed at me? I know it is very dangerous ! It's an unknown dog I tried to chase him away with my crop but there was nothing else I could do !
He had either escaped from one of the neighbours or the neighbour just let him go free (he stop at a house further down the road) and he did the same on my way back to the yard ! And then he went on to follow another horse & rider.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Archangel (25 January 2015)

I used to ride out every day with my dog (all off road) - they had a great relationship and were def. out 'together' and I was along as a passenger!  The dog kept the area ahead clear of squirrels (in his book all squirrels should be up trees) and for a long time after the dog had passed away *sniff* the horse would gather himself up if he saw a squirrel as he was anticipating a need for a burst of speed.


----------

